# Mosquito Barrier - Garlic



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried any of these products? I don't have any current issues but want to use something as a preventative. Everytime I go to the feed store for DE they are out so I've been looking to see what other natural remedies are viable.

Mosquito Repellent | Insect Repellent | Natural Mosquito Control by Mosquito Barrier

Garlic Valley Farms - Premium Garlic Juice Spray in Two Flavors


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

Funny this comes up as we just got back from the vet where he asked us if we'd given onions or garlic to our puppy (we were talking about the veggies we feed her) so we said no to onions as they're poison (to dogs) but that I thought garlic was fine. 

He said that while garlic is not poison it is not good because it explodes red blood cells which is why it works repelling mosquitos. The problem is red blood cells also transport oxygen in the blood stream.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I was looking more at the garlic yard treatment. I can't image it would hurt the dogs but am curious if it really is a bug repellent.


----------



## jsmgsdmom (Jun 20, 2012)

i have used mosquito barrier for a few years now. i spray my 2+ acres and have been satisfied with the results. as soon as i notice mosquitoes on me i spray.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

jimj said:


> Funny this comes up as we just got back from the vet where he asked us if we'd given onions or garlic to our puppy (we were talking about the veggies we feed her) so we said no to onions as they're poison (to dogs) but that I thought garlic was fine.
> 
> He said that while garlic is not poison it is not good because it explodes red blood cells which is why it works repelling mosquitos. The problem is red blood cells also transport oxygen in the blood stream.


Garlic does not cause red blood cells to explode:

Can Garlic Cause The Lysing Of Red Blood Cells? | LIVESTRONG.COM

Garlic has a lot of benefits to both people and dogs and I really wish those "what not to feed" charts would put an * next to the garlic and state that it's only toxic in very large doses because it scares a lot of people away from it.


----------

